# Trim setting?



## Blake (Aug 23, 2015)

When setting the manual trim bar on a 25 yami, what hole should I start on? It's an alumacraft 1542, mini jackplate with a 4" setback and cav plate about 2" above the bottom of the boat.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 23, 2015)

Blake, start off with the hole that puts your motor perpendicular 
with the bottom of your boat.
Issues will change as you add weight, water conditions, etc etc etc.
Just experiment as to what best fits your situation. You can tell as
to the best adjustment when it jumps up on plane and goes really fast.

_PLEASE_ have your boat out of gear - or - motor turned off completely
if you are leaning over the transom to adjust the motor trim bar.

Edit: You said: *The cavitation plate is 2" above the bottom of the boat.*
I think the gallery here would like to see photos of that.


----------



## Blake (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'm assuming you meant make the cav plate parallel to the bottom of the boat.

I don't have any far back pics, but here is a pic of the cav plate before I moved it up about an inch. So it's closer to about 1.5" above the bottom of the boat, not 2". With the 4" setback I can get away with it.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 23, 2015)

yeah, you need a photo a little more back. 
I am guessing that gray thing is to mark the bottom of your boat ?

yes, the cavitation plate should be parallel with the bottom of the boat.
the motor should be perpendicular to the bottom of the boat.
That position would be the starting point of setting your trim pin.


----------



## Blake (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll get a pic further out, but it'll be a couple weeks. Once I get it all set up I'll post a pic. I'll need some help picking out a new prop then anyways and I'll have some rpm numbers for y'all.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 23, 2015)

Around here, every two inches of set back allows you to raise the anti-cav plate one inch above the bottom of the boat. Very needed for ultra shallow running the TX salt flats. 

richg99


----------



## GYPSY400 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would start at the lowest setting and work your way up .. If the boat starts to porpose then back it off one hole


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 25, 2015)

anti-ventilation plate :twisted: there is no such thing as a cavitation or anti-cavitation plate.




.....




sorry it's one of those days.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 25, 2015)

Let's not jack the guy's thread arguing over semantics . . . . 
Just assist him in getting his motor in tune with his boat.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 27, 2015)

assistance provided in prior posts.







anti-ventilation plate :lol:

If you're interested: https://www.louisianasportsman.com/printer_friendly.php?id=1795


Edit...
Then again it is a yamaha so I am incorrect (according to their parts manual???).


Not trying to be a jerk, just sayin'..


----------

